# 2006 A3: 008583 - Bank 1; System too lean at Idle



## RobinG (Mar 11, 2002)

I guess I'm trying to figure out if Bank 1 equates to cylinder 1...
This code has come on a couple months ago, but I was able to clear it. Now it won't clear and it's the only fault I have (other then 00070 - Starting Battery Voltage 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent). The MAF looks clean and no obvious vacuum leaks (but I didn't pull the engine cover off).
Do I continue to hunt for random vacuum leaks?
VIN: WAUNF78P56A027855 Mileage: 116600km/72451miles
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0070 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: AUX7Z0E5FNN0EM
Coding: 0103010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 25168 444 84525
1 Fault Found:
008583 - Bank 1; System too Lean at Idle 
P2187 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 5
Mileage: 116247 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.02.27
Time: 13:37:32
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 831 /min
Load: 18.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 44.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 970.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V
Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: 2006 A3: 008583 - Bank 1; System too lean at Idle (RobinG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobinG* »_I guess I'm trying to figure out if Bank 1 equates to cylinder 1...

That is a overall (all cylinders) engine performance / lean condition. Most likely you have a vacuum leak.
Maybe someone more familiar with Audi brand can help out more with suggestions, but the Pasat has been known to have leaks at the brake booster to engine hose.
Also some issues with the breather on front of valve cover. Audi may have different stuff?
There is a open recall on your vehicle, but this update programming is not related to your specific dtc. Your ECM software level will be 80 or more after it is complete. CH is the campaign code.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...08583



_Modified by dana vw tech at 9:55 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## RobinG (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: 2006 A3: 008583 - Bank 1; System too lean at Idle (dana vw tech)*

Thanks Dana.
So the fault link says after the MAF, so I guess that narrows it down...
Also it's interesting they say to check the fuel pump (I wonder what you do to check that?) because I did have some irratic behaviour last summer that hasn't returned. When I got the data though the engine was running fine, but fuel pressure was a little high...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3946105


----------

